

AC vs. DC in the Data Center - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2010/10/20/alliance-boosts-380-volt-dc-power-standard/

======
bryanlarsen
Telecom has been using 48V DC in their data centres for decades. What's
prevented that from being used?

~~~
chrisbolt
Nothing, really. DC power supplies are available for routers and switches, as
well as blade enclosures. It's only less common with single rackmounted
servers.

------
jdp23
The article doesn't have any data about the estimated savings from avoiding
the AC/DC/AC conversions. I followed a couple of links and they don't have the
info either. Anybody know?

